# lineman in nj



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

what are the steps in becoming a lineman in nj, i am a senior in a technical school, i was wondering what i should be doing at this time, my closet union is in hammonton local 351


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 28, 2009)

Check with .local community college. 
Brookdale CC has a asscociation with JCP&L called Power Systems Institute


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

http://www.neat1968.org/


----------

